# Guess the age game!



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Someone on another thread suggested having a picture thread where people post pictures of their dogs and other people can try and guess the dog's age. It sounded fun to me, so I thought I'd make the thread.

Try to guess based on the picture, no snooping through birthday threads or peeking at signatures .

I'll go first, here's my dog:









Go ahead and guess and/or post pictures of your dogs!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Im going to say around 3 years old?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am going to say 3?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd say 3 also. Great looking dog!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Believe it or not, I, too, thought 3.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Here's another while we wait for the answer of the first one.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Here's another while we wait for the answer of the first one.


Im going to guess 7 years old?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good guesses everyone, I would have guessed the same if I didn't own him. He's actually a little over 5 years old. He's a bit tricky because he hasn't started greying yet, hehe.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Here's another while we wait for the answer of the first one.


I'm going to guess 6?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Syaoransbear said:


> Good guesses everyone, I would have guessed the same if I didn't own him. He's actually a little over 5 years old. He's a bit tricky because he hasn't started greying yet, hehe.



Wow, 3-4 was my guess. Good genes


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Syaoransbear said:


> Good guesses everyone, I would have guessed the same if I didn't own him. He's actually a little over 5 years old. He's a bit tricky because he hasn't started greying yet, hehe.


wow 5 years old would never have guessed that lol... you would think he'd have a little grey on his chin by then lol... whats his secret? lol


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Here's another while we wait for the answer of the first one.


I think I'll also guess 7. Something about the eyes look so soulful and wise.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

mandiah89 said:


> wow 5 years old would never have guessed that lol... you would think he'd have a little grey on his chin by then lol... whats his secret? lol


I know there isn't even ONE grey on his muzzle, it's crazy. I think he keeps a little hair dye in his doghouse lol.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow... great looking boy!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Here's another while we wait for the answer of the first one.


This is Beau, she was 13.5 years old when this photo was taken. :wub:


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> This is Beau, she was 13.5 years old when this photo was taken. :wub:


Wwwooww she looks amazing for 13.5


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> This is Beau, she was 13.5 years old when this photo was taken. :wub:


WHAT!  Wow that's amazing


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. This was taken just before she went downhill... within the week she was PTS due to organ failure.. she was healthy until she wasn't.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Can I play?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Pooky44 said:


> Can I play?
> 
> View attachment 45490


Absolutely 

2 years old?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am going to say 4?


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

I will wait and see if there are other guesses.
Your dog is a beauty, by the way.
Can you tell whether mine is male or female?


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> This is Beau, she was 13.5 years old when this photo was taken. :wub:


Wow here too! I was thinking about half that!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Pooky44 said:


> Can I play?
> 
> View attachment 45490


Hmmm... 1-1/2yo male or 5yo female?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Pooky44 said:


> Can I play?
> 
> View attachment 45490


5.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

JackandMattie said:


> Wow here too! I was thinking about half that!


 Good breeding - RAW diet - minimal vaccines  I tribute this (plus being spoiled rotten) to her good health and long life.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Pooky44 said:


> Can I play?
> 
> View attachment 45490


Sorry folks, that was her at 8 months.
The lighting is sun and shadow, makes her look different.

Here she is at 2.5 years in better lighting


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Good breeding - RAW diet - minimal vaccines  I tribute this (plus being spoiled rotten) to her good health and long life.


RAW diets Rule!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

incredible!!!!!!!!!! cant believe she was over 9, well lexie is under 2 and starting to gray, not a big fan of raw though, perhaps i should read that section of the forum.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Diesel went swimming


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

She might have some GSD in her, can I play even if she doesn't?



http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

mandiah89 said:


> Diesel went swimming


He looks young, maybe 1 year old?



llombardo said:


> She might have some GSD in her, can I play even if she doesn't?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


Yup! Although I don't have the slightest idea how old she is lol. Maybe 5?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Male. 6 years old


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Saba and Casja


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

My guess is 6 years old




llombardo said:


> She might have some GSD in her, can I play even if she doesn't?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Hope it's OK if I play with my mom's collie, since Jerry's birthdate is in my signature.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

great game can i play two


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

SueDoNimm said:


> Hope it's OK if I play with my mom's collie, since Jerry's birthdate is in my signature.


maybe 2 years old


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh, I'll play!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

llombardo said:


> She might have some GSD in her, can I play even if she doesn't?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


Tricky, 9 years?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Gharrissc said:


> Saba and Casja



Left - 4 years?

Right- 2 years?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

SueDoNimm said:


> Hope it's OK if I play with my mom's collie, since Jerry's birthdate is in my signature.


8 years?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

happyblond said:


> great game can i play two


1 year?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

jessac said:


> Oh, I'll play!


6 months?


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

jessac said:


> Oh, I'll play!


5 months


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Here's another while we wait for the answer of the first one.


I'm in shock!! I was going to day 5. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Shade said:


> 8 years?


Very close! She turned 9 about a month after this picture was taken.


----------

